# estepona property wanted asap



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi all, looking for property in estepona centro up to 50k sterling, anyone know of anything, i am ready to buy, cheers all
Lee


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You won't get much for 50K euros, even in the grottiest part. More like 130k euros for a two or three bed, although a friend who owns an estate agents sold a two bed in the centre for 64k euros a week ago. It was small, dark, hot, though.
Start thinking at least 100k euros for anything half-way decent.


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

50k sterling i said mate, thanks for the info


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

nerja_boy said:


> 50k sterling i said mate, thanks for the info


nerja_boy with tax, costs etc that comes today at a little more than 60k Euros. Or have you allowed for the 15% costs as an additional? 

But either way here is a possible

Duplex in Estepona

I was looking for houses so didn't see any others but happy hunting


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks, yes i have allowed for all that, my post should have been more clear i think, i was looking for someone on here selling private, i am aware of what is available on the usual sites, 
cheers
lee


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nerja_boy said:


> 50k sterling i said mate, thanks for the info


£ 50k won't buy diddly- squat in Estepona, unless you are willing to live in a small cramped apartment in a less than desirable part of town.
Try further up the coast, Benalmadena maybe. But even there that sum won't get you far after the other costs are factored in.


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

who said i wanted to live there? i am adding to the portfolio, so are you saying the 100,s of nice looking apartments i have seen in the area are all undesirable? 

ps, do you think an edificio is undesirable?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

alborino said:


> nerja_boy with tax, costs etc that comes today at a little more than 60k Euros. Or have you allowed for the 15% costs as an additional?
> 
> But either way here is a possible
> 
> ...


That one- room piso is not situated in Estepona. It is in a half- built community some distancebaway from the town, up a steep hill with serious infrastructure problems....storm- damaged roads, landslips, power supply problems. It's in the middle of nowhere, no public transport so car essential and parts of it are deserted.
I wouldn't give £4.50 for it, Albo, neithernwouldyou if you visited this sprawling urb.
If a place is cheap, it's cheap for a reason..
Estepona isn't Puerto Banus or Sotogrande but as I said you would have to fork out at least £100 k for somewhere livable...livable but not the 'Spanish dream'.
That starts a lot more higher up the price ladder!


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

i see your point, i lived in spain for 4 years so i know what you are saying, but having looked on a lot of property sites i am seeing piso,s in town centro from sub 70k euro, are these made up to drag people in??

an example, http://www.fotocasa.es/en/home/este...=140&tti=1&pagination=6&RowGrid=20&tta=8&tp=1


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nerja_boy said:


> i see your point, i lived in spain for 4 years so i know what you are saying, but having looked on a lot of property sites i am seeing piso,s in town centro from sub 70k euro, are these made up to drag people in??
> 
> an example, Flat in Estepona in Estepona Centro in Estepona Centro - Centro Urbano 135676782


No, they are for Spanish locals with very little money who can't afford the larger place. These are on the whole very small, rather stuffy and dark little pisos usually in not very beautiful blocks. Nothing wrong with them but few Brits live in such places and rents are low. There are very pleasant communities with pools and landscaped gardens further out of town, towards the Port, perhaps, or in the extraradios. But prices there will be at least double the cash you have, much more I'd say, and there will be monthly community fees to pay as well as local taxes.
There are several communities around Estepona, some a good ten minutes or more drive away: Estepona Golf, Valle Romano, Forest Hills. Each of these developments have problems of infrastructure. But many people are happy there. Bear in mind though that there is no public transport, no shops, surgeries, chemists...a car is essential. The views aren't that great either as the sea can be glimpsed through cranes and buildings...
But then, sobre los gustos, as the saying goes.
Mind you, today I saw a beautiful house in the centre of Estepona, two minutes from the beach...needs a lot of work, though, a snip at 275k euros. Another house in the centre, three storeys, modernised, 400k euros.
I've lived in the Estepona area for seven years and know it well. Plus, as I said I have a good friend who owns a property sales agency selling mainly cheaper property, with an office in the centre of Estepona, off Avenida de Andalucia. She sells chiefly to Spaniards.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nerja_boy;7609218
ps said:


> An 'edificio' is a building....a structure. So it cannot be 'undesirable' per se but it can be in an 'undesirable' area, or contain businesses some might consider 'undesirable', local brothel, noisy bar, fish shop etc.
> Estepona isn't Sotogrande or Puerto Banus, but it's a nice place to live if you have no money worries. Property prices are slowly beginning to rise as more North European immigrants are attracted by the huge improvement programme carried out over the past four years by the Alcalde.
> Like every town, it has its 'not so nice' areas but again, it's not like say Las Ramblas Barcelona or Tres Mil Sevilla.


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

lol ok cheers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nerja_boy said:


> lol ok cheers


If you like I'll give you the phone number of my friend's agency. She deals mainly in less expensive properties. 
If you're interested in buying a property with a more or less guaranteed rental income in a very nice community I can give you details of another friend who owns a property agency, with more expensive properties but with good contacts.
He could show you places starting around 120k euros, if you could stretch that far, maybe even less.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nerja_boy said:


> i see your point, i lived in spain for 4 years so i know what you are saying, but having looked on a lot of property sites i am seeing piso,s in town centro from sub 70k euro, are these made up to drag people in??
> 
> an example, Flat in Estepona in Estepona Centro in Estepona Centro - Centro Urbano 135676782


I know that building, fronting a noisy street. Not a very desirable property although I guess you could rent it at a very low rent to locals (with the possible problems that could involve) or get a few holiday lets...although tbh it doesn't look attractive enough to pull the punters in.
But then, if all you're after is buying up a load of cheap properties....not always to be advised, speaking as someone once a landlord.
I don't know how well you know Estepona but it would be a good idea to spend a week looking around, visiting agencies, seeing for yourself. I can give you two introductions, as I said.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

http://http://www.ventadepisos.com/venta_casa_estepona/casa-centrica-con-terraza-estepona-centro_2956932.html

Not sure how small dark etc this is? Needs a bit of work but on a v charming street with a roof terrace.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't think link is working try Casa céntrica con terraza Estepona centro - ventadepisos.com copy and paste. Or Google calle San cayetano 2 bed for sale.


----------

